# i said we'll be back....



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

AFGHAN PRISON RELEASE SHOWS JUST
HOW BAD THINGS HAVE GOTTEN WITH
KARZAI, via The New York Times' Jawad
Sukhanyar and Rod Nordland: "On
Thursday at 9:10 a.m., the gates of the
Bagram Prison swung open, and 65 men
with long beards and new clothes walked
out to freedom. The moment showed
clearly just how thoroughly President
Hamid Karzai had broken with the
American military, here now 12 years."

U.S. officials had lobbied hard in private
and in public to stop their release, saying
some of the men were known insurgents
who had killed Americans and Afghans. But
the effort didn't work.

"Instead, American soldiers on duty at
Bagram could do nothing more than watch
on closed-circuit television monitors as
Afghan military police used Ford pickup
trucks to ferry the prisoners to the nearest
bazaar to catch taxis, saving them a mile-and-a-half walk. Prison authorities had
given each man, in addition to clothes,
warm coats and 5,000 afghanis, or about
$90 - nearly half the base monthly salary of
an Afghan police officer," Sukhanyar and
Nordland write. http://nyti.ms/1guE4ot


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I told my wife when Bush gave his Axis of Evil speech( which, by the way, it seams half the country didn't really LISTEN to) that if we are not careful this would wind up like Vietnam.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If I were President, I would pull all troops out to some distance. Then it would be 2,000 years before any life could live in Afghanistan.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our president is the one that said there are no terrorist. He is the one that blamed us for the action of terrorist .
He is good with this. Fits his agenda.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think we are capable of winning a war anymore. Our country is becoming way to French.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I don't think we are capable of winning a war anymore. Our country is becoming way to French.


I watch the big game vids on military.com a lot. Those kids in afganistan make my old evil heart swell with pride. I think our govt. might suck, but our trooper's got bigger stones than i ever had.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

These kinds of things happen when we get involved in a war with no intention of winning.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

God has told people to fight and not to fight at different times. He has never told us to fight half heartedly. That is only done by politicians who do not have them and theirs at risk.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I said years ago this would happen.. I sure wish I was wrong about it though. Our country disappoints me more every day and politicians are to blame for the most part!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We keep scratching our heads, using conventional thought while wondering why our government isn't using conventional thought while conducting operations in these places. That is on us. After a few decades of watching and pondering, we should have already realized things are not as we think they should be and the government isn't operating on our behalf.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Good ol' Asscrackastan. The guy has his millions that he's skimmmed for over a decade and will be on the first flying object leaving 'ganni air space 2 seconds after he is no longer "President". He's a Tali-Tubbie goat screwing fan boy through and through.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The original war plan was never to go into Afghanistan as we have since Obama became President. Only special forces dropped into positions to light up targets were to be used in Afghanistan. Yes these forces are trained to win over locals and help them and use that short term good will. Long term attempts to create good will has always failed. There is a long, long history on this. The plan was to choose the field of battle and draw the enemy to us. That battlefield was Iraq. Additionally the plan was not to completely abandon the strategic ground we won in Iraq. The plan was to establish a secured position for Patriot MIM 104 and more advanced systems.

Only a person completely ignorant of the history of Afghanistan and military strategies would have pursued Obama's military strategy.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

You can not fight a war politically correct. Complete and Unconditional surrender by any means wins wars


retired guard said:


> God has told people to fight and not to fight at different times. He has never told us to fight half heartedly. That is only done by politicians who do not have them and theirs at risk.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> If I were President, I would pull all troops out to some distance. Then it would be 2,000 years before any life could live in Afghanistan.


Yeah we definitely pussy footed around that war... no disagreement there... but unfortunately the middle east is like a house of cards because of the religious similarities between all of the countries. If you remove one piece, the whole thing caves in on you.

I'm with Sarah Palin on this one... "Let Allah sort it out."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> You can not fight a war politically correct. Complete and Unconditional surrender by any means wins wars


These wars are fought this way for a purpose, and the purpose is for the military-industrial complex's benefit. Any other war, say, a war within our borders against the "homegrown" terrorists as defined by recent training manuals and recent exercises, will be waged without the same restraints.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We need to pull out and make it Lake Iraq and Lake Afghanistan!!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Again, I say we go neutral and quit messing around in the sandboxes and start covering our asses at home.....................FORTRESS AMERICA!............**** the rest..were the best....or we would be the best sooner or later.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> I watch the big game vids on military.com a lot. Those kids in afganistan make my old evil heart swell with pride. I think our govt. might suck, but our trooper's got bigger stones than i ever had.


I didn't mean our soldiers were incapable of winning a war. I believe our forces are capable of destroying every country on the face of the earth. I'm talking about the people who control the country.


----------

